# Bottling direct from a fermentasaurus



## Rod (12/4/18)

I tried to find out if I could hand bottle from a fermentasaurus directly into bottles

700 pages later could not find , so decided to post a quickie

the plan was to remove the trub , add carbonation medium ( dextrose in warm water to dissolve)

add to fermentasaurus , stir , connect brewers bottler to fermentasaurus with some plastic tube or pipe with elbows


----------



## brewgasm (12/4/18)

I'm not sure if adding the priming solution to the fermentor is a good idea. I could be wrong but when I used to bulk prime I transferred the beer onto the priming solution. It might be fine if extreme care is taken.


----------



## markp (12/4/18)

When I was bottling I would remove a small amount of the beer from the fermenter and heat and mix dextrose in that and return to fermenter and mix in, the rest of the process with the fermentasaurus you’re on the money.


----------



## Schikitar (12/4/18)

I had a terrible bottling disaster doing it direct, I did exactly as you described, the problem was that I still had so much trub at the bottom (even after clearing out 2/5 bottles of it leading up to bottling day) that the first dozen beers or so were a hot mess of cloudy muck, like milkshakes! Anyway, that triggered a series of stupid mistakes and in the end my beers were spoiled (tasted like someone had dry hopped my beer with wet cardboard - aka oxidisation)!

I think transfer to a secondary vessel, bulk prime and bottle from that as carefully as possible.. that said, your experience might be different but thought I should share mine with you!


----------



## Rod (12/4/18)

I usually rest my brew for about 1 week before transferring to a second fermenter so a not to get any trub to transfer

! was trying to get away from having to lift the brew onto a bench to bottle , old man with a bad back

I could get a way from bulk priming , but it's the best way to add carbonation stuff to the bottles

was needing to find out if the brewers bottler 

https://www.countrybrewer.com.au/products/Brewers-Bottler.html#.Ws7KEG8PNyQ.google_plusone_share

could be fitted to the bottom of the fermentasaurus


----------



## brewgasm (12/4/18)

For me the selling point of the fermentasaurus is the pressure cap, true sealed transfer to the keg and the ability to carbonate and serve from the fermentor.

If I wanted to bottle I would use my last straw and counter pressure fill the bottles with naturally carbonated beer.


----------



## brewgasm (12/4/18)

Rod said:


> I usually rest my brew for about 1 week before transferring to a second fermenter so a not to get any trub to transfer
> 
> ! was trying to get away from having to lift the brew onto a bench to bottle , old man with a bad back
> 
> ...


I still have a couple of those bottling wands, they still come in handy


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/4/18)

Rod said:


> I usually rest my brew for about 1 week before transferring to a second fermenter so a not to get any trub to transfer
> 
> ! was trying to get away from having to lift the brew onto a bench to bottle , old man with a bad back
> 
> ...


Isn't the rack arm for bottling?


----------



## markp (12/4/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Isn't the rack arm for bottling?



Pretty sure if you fit the racking arm you can’t use it for pressure fermenting as fitting the racking arm means drilling a hole in the vessel.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/4/18)

I pressure ferment in a cask which has the tap, should not create any problems.


----------



## markp (12/4/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I pressure ferment in a cask which has the tap, should not create any problems.



Is the cask made of pet ? Pretty sure the manufacturers say if you drill the hole it voids any pressure warranty.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/4/18)

No HDPE the manufacturers of Fermentasaurus (KegKing) are covering their arse naturally, PET holds pressure better than HDPE,after a brew I put mine out in the sun after cleaning to get it back into shape for the next brew.Will be interesting to see what the Mark 2 Fermentasaurus comes out like.


----------



## brewgasm (12/4/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I pressure ferment in a cask which has the tap, should not create any problems.


Is that the one with a screw on lid? I have a couple of HDPE fermentors that look like a barrel. I take it that you modified the lid?


----------



## brewgasm (12/4/18)

HDPE can be used as a pressure vessel but the amount of resin you would have to use would be 3 or 4 times that of pet


----------



## Colbatt (13/4/18)

For bottling I use the pressure attachment to gently transfer the beer to a bottling bucket where I bulk prime.


----------



## Schikitar (13/4/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Will be interesting to see what the Mark 2 Fermentasaurus comes out like.



Any idea if there is a revised version in the works? I'll hold off buying if that's the case..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/4/18)

There is so I am told, that's why they have no stock.


----------



## professional_drunk (13/4/18)

I've bottled from the fermentasaurus by using the pressure kit to push beer through a filter then onto a bottling wand. You have to use gentle pressure otherwise the wand will fly off.


----------

